# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Node.js >  npm چجوری کار میکنه؟

## fr_sdgh

این بسته npm رو میخواستم نصب کنم https://github.com/ebidel/material-playground
با دستور زیر نصبش کردم
npm install python -m SimpleHTTPServer
حالا چجوری توی در پوشه node_modules فایل لازمم رو که html, js, css هست رو پیدا کنم؟ اصلا چجوری از این npm بعد ازر نصب استفاده میکنن!!!!؟

----------


## plague

npm برای دانلود بسته های نرمفزاری و کتابخونه ها هستش 
هر کتابخونه ای که دانلود میکنی یه نام داره که به همون نام یه فولدر ساخته میشه توی node_modules   و از اونجا میتونی پیداش کنی 
من با این بسته آشنا نیستم ولی فکر میکنم دستور نصبت اشتباست 
شما چند تا دستور مختلف رو توی  یک خط زدی و قاطیشون کردی 
احتمالا 
npm install material-playground
نصبش میکنه 

دستور python -m SimpleHTTPServer  که دیدی احتمالا ربطی به این نرمافزار نداره اصلا برای اجرای یک سرور لوکال هستش که احتمالا میتونی بجاش از wamp یا حالا هرچی دیگه استفاده کنی

----------


## fr_sdgh

من نمیدونم چرا اینهمه پیچیدش کرده! کلا از npm منتفرم  :خیلی عصبانی: 
حالا برای استفاده از این ui چیکار میشه کرد؟

----------


## plague

من نمیدونم این چیه که بهت بگم چیکار بکنی 
اگه قالب Html هستش که با Npm نصب کن بعد از طریق یه لوکال هاست مثل wamp آدرسش رو بزن تو مرورگرت

----------


## cybercoder

اول بایستی npm = node package manager و همچنین bower رو نصب کنی. (برای  نصب npm کافیست nodejs رو نصب کنی) بعد میتونی با npm برای نصب bower اقدام  کنی:
npm i -g bower
‍ضمنا پایتون رو هم بایستی نصب کنی برای این متریالت.
بعد از این مسایل کارهایی که خودشون نوشتن رو انجام بدید:
https://github.com/ebidel/material-playground#setup

موفق باشید.

----------

